# Taking a Snapshot



## bobbyrobert (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

We are in the process of setting up our own web server. One of the guys setting this up is going to do a lot of work on this and he has asked me if i can take a snapshot of the server just in case the changes break it. This will enable us to revert back to the time before the changes were made.
Can i ask for guidance or a step by step procedure on taking a snapshot as I have never done this before.
Ive never come across this facility before.

Many thanks in advance if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Rob


----------



## bobbyrobert (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy reply Ganesan. this has been a great help

many thanks

Rob


----------

